# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Лучшие киноцитаты

## Akasey

*Лучшие киноцитаты*

1. I’ll be back 
“Терминатор”, 1984

2. Люблю запах напалма поутру 
“Апокалипсис сегодня”, 1979

3. Я сделаю ему предложение, от которого он не сможет отказаться
“Крестный отец”, 1972

4. Муля, не нервируй меня! 
“Подкидыш”, 1939

5. Распространите среди жильцов нашего ЖЭКа. А если не будут брать - отключим газ! 
“Бриллиантовая рука”, 1968


6. Я думаю, это начало прекрасной дружбы 
“Касабланка”, 1942

7. У каждого свои недостатки
“В джазе только девушки”, 1959

8. Алчность - это хорошо 
“Уолл-стрит”, 1989

9. У меня на ужин был старый приятель. Я съел его печень с бобами и бокалом кьянти 
“Молчание ягнят”, 1991

10. Моя прелесть! 
“Властелин колец”, 2001-2003

11. Пристегните ремни, будет бурная ночка 
“Все о Еве”, 1950

12. Я подумаю об этом завтра 
“Унесенные ветром”, 1939

13. Выбирай жизнь. Выбирай будущее. Выбирай карьеру. Выбирай семью. Я выбрал что-то другое 
“На игле”, 1996

14. Элементарно, Ватсон 
“Шерлок Холмс и доктор Ватсон”,1979- 1983

15. - Людк, а Людк, глянь-к, какая сучка крашена! - Ну почему крашеная, это мой натуральный цвет! 
“Любовь и голуби”, 1984

16. Тебя посодют, а ты не воруй 
17. Жениться надо было на сироте 
18. Ну почему он жулик? Человек умеет жить! 
Все три - “Берегись автомобиля!”, 1966

19. - Как вам сапоги?
- Очень вызывающие, я бы такие не надела.
- Значит, хорошие сапоги, надо брать
“Служебный роман”, 1977

20. - Вы думаете, я легкомысленная? 
- Поживем - увидим 
“Ирония судьбы…”, 1975

это не всё, так что добавляем свои...

----------


## MOHAPX

- Скажите, а как пройти к библиотеке? 
(Операция Ы и др. приключения шурика)

- Украл, выпил, в тюрьму, Украл, выпил, в тюрьму - романтика
(Джентельмены удачи)

Погибает только та нация, которая убивает себя изнутри
(Апокалипсис)

- Вот как у нас: поговорили, потрындели, и всё, и всё так.
(Двенадцать)

- Раз, два, три, четыре, пять - пушку надо поменять
(Сериал Next)

- Надо Федя, надо.
(Операция Ы и др. приключения А. Демьяненко)

- Садитесь. 
- Спасыбо, я пешком постою.
(Мимино)

----------


## Sanych

*Крылатые фразы из фильма "Адъютант его превосходительства"*
# Хочу над вами экскремент произвести!
# Бей белых пока не покраснеют, бей красных пока не побелеют!
# Ваш благородие! А ваш благородие! При мальчонке! При мальчонке-то!
# И это ты, Мирон, Павла убил
# Прикрути фитилек - коптит
# -- Скажите, Павел Андреевич, вы шпион?
-- Видите ли, Юра...

*Крылатые фразы из фильма "Азазель"*
# Спать - не могу, есть - не могу, пить... пить - ммогу...
# Водку не пить. Больше положенного
# Надоели мне эти рожи. Народу много, а людей - нет.

*Крылатые фразы из фильма "Александр Невский"*
# Кто с мечом к нам придет, тот от меча и погибнет. На том стояла, стоит и стоять будет земля Русская!
# Ни пожить спокойно не дадут, ни помереть!
# Эх, коротка кольчужка...

*Крылатые фразы из фильма "Асса"*
# Я был нетрезв! Я недостоин чести советского офицера!
# Товарищ! Мне трудно отвечать на вопросы. Меня мутит. Я уже полпарохода заблевал
# -- Ну чего ты себе это одел? А может, ты пидар???!!!
-- Сам ты пидар!
*
Крылатые фразы из фильма "Афоня"*
# Гони рубль, родственник! Мне Афоня рубль должен был!..
# Да Фантомас я, Фантомас!
# Не люблю я таких людей!.. Непунктуальных!..
# Белый танец, дядя. Дамы приглашают кавалеров!
# И как ты только, Борщев, все успеваешь? И в фонтаны нырять и на танцах драться!?
# Иван Иваныч Иванов с утра ходит без штанов! Иванов Иван Иваныч одевает штаны на ночь!
# Посидим, телевизор посмотрим, программу для тех, кто не спит...
# Что-то я сегодня расхворался... Пойду прессу почитаю...
# Есть у меня своя одна... импортная, японская!..
# Говорил надо было в Ромашку идти!
# 10 грамм, для запаха
# -- А у тебя макароны есть?
-- Нет.
-- А я купил 2 пачки, высший сорт
# Нет буфета здесь, наверное
# Не помню... я из запаса никого не помню
# -- И жениться тебе надо, Афанасий, жениться
-- На кой? Чтоб меня тоже из дома выгнали?
# В поликлинику что ли сбегать...
# Теперь по Борщову!
# Я на картошке
# -- Ты не знаешь, что там ООН, насчёт Гондураса решил?
-- Кто он?
# -- Ты бы какую планету выбрал?
-- А где пиво бесплатное, а ты?
-- А я чтобы войн не было, очагов напряженности
# Вот ловкач!
# -- Шёл мимо. Дай, думаю, зайду.
-- Шёл? Ну и иди... мимо!
# А мне студентов навязали, практикантов! Учу вот!
# -- Как тебя зовут?
-- Катя.
-- А меня Дермидонт!.. Евлампиевич!!!
# Нету у нас еще всеобщей коммуникабельности...
# Ну, это ты не обобщай...
*
Крылатые фразы из фильма "Бабник"*
# Костя, если будут звонить из министерства, скажи, что заседание отменяется.
# Милая, я давно уже выступаю в индивидуальном разряде...

----------


## Sanych

*Крылатые фразы из фильма "Бабник-2"*
# -- А давайте играть в "нырки"!
-- А что такое "нырки"?
-- "Нырки" - это "нырки"!
# -- А как тебя звать-то?
-- Меня зовут Хулио.
-- Хулио? Ну и хулио нам об этом думать?!
# -- Вы чай с чем будете пить? С вареньем или с лимоном?
-- С удовольствием!
*
Крылатые фразы из фильма "Бедная Саша"*
# Да никто бы меня не поймал, если бы я случайно не забыл возле вскрытого сейфа свой паспорт и справку из ЖЭКа
# Все Дедморозы нейтрализованы... Шухер! Снегурки идут!..

*"Безымянная звезда"*
# Степь? Какая же это степь, сударыня? У нас есть и тюрьма, и гимназия, и суд...
*
Крылатые фразы из фильма "Белое солнце пустыни"*
# Нет, ребята, пулемета я вам не дам.
# Маxмуд, зажигай!
# Павлины, говоришь...
# Гюльчатай, открой личико!
# Господин назначил меня любимой женой!
# Восток - дело тонкое
# Помойтесь, ребята
# Мне за державу обидно
# -- Саид, ты как здесь оказался?
-- Стреляли...
# Давно обосновался?
# Да гранаты у него не той системы
# Долой предрассудки! Женщина - она тоже человек!
# Абдулла, таможня дает добро!
# Эт точно.
# Сухов, говоришь?.. Сейчас мы посмотрим, какой ты Сухов.
# -- Ну что, сразу хочешь умереть или помучиться?
-- Лучше, конечно, помучиться
# И встать, когда с тобой разговаривает... ПОДПОРУЧИК!!!
# -- ...В Педженте его надо было через трубу брать...
-- Сухов, оставайся с нами, ты же один целого взвода стоишь... А может, и дивизии...
-- Рахимов! ... Я домой иду...
# -- И бросало меня от Амура...
-- ... от Амура!..
-- ... и до Урала...
# Опять ты мне эту икру даёшь!? Не могу я её, проклятую, есть! Хл*** купи.
# Теперь ты наш новый господин!
# Верещагин! Уходи с баркаса!
# Иди, иди... Хорошая жена, хороший дом - что еще надо человеку, чтобы встретить старость?!
# -- Петруха!
-- Я не п-пью...
-- правильно! Я вот тоже сейчас допью и брошу... Пей!

*Крылатые фразы из фильма "Берегись автомобиля!"*
# Тебя посодют, а ты не воруй!
# Положь птичку!
# Жениться надо на сироте...
# Я торгую кулубникою, выращенною своими руками!
# Пускай все слышат, что это МОЯ дача!
# Деточкин очень любил детей... Он не мог поступить иначе...
# -- Кто свидетель?
-- Я! А что случилось?
# Деточкин покусился на самое святое, что у нас есть. На Конституцию!
# Маша, налей им нашего СПЕЦИАЛЬНОГО пива
# Свободу Юрию Деточкину!
# Да! И, между прочим, хороший работник!.. А вы не знаете - так и не говорите!
# Эта нога - у кого надо нога...
# Твой дом - тюрма!
# Он, конечно, виноват, но он... не виноват...
# -- Что же теперь делать? Что делать?!
-- Сухари сушить!
# А не замахнуться ли нам на ВильЯма, нашего, Шекспира?!
# Люба... Я вернулся...
# А вместе делаем общее дело!
# Мама такая хорошая, про паровоз поет
# -- Скажите, а Вы эти деньги сами заработали?
-- Ну, в общем, я тоже приложил к этому руку
# Машина - на имя жены, дача - на мое имя... У тебя ничего нет! Ты - голодранец!

*Крылатые фразы из фильма "Большая перемена"*
# Аттракцион неслыханной жадности!
# Слышь, это я анонимку написал о том, что ты - тунеядка!
# Вот так всегда: работаешь, работаешь, а потом - бац! - и вторая смена

*Крылатые фразы из фильма "Брат"*
# А у вас "Крылья" "Наутилуса" есть?
# А музыка ваша американская - говно.
Крылатые фразы из фильма "Брат-2"
# Я узнал, что у меня есть огромная семья...
# Вы мне, гады, еще за Севастополь ответите!
# Смотри - вся рожа черная! Ты хоть Мойдодыра читал?
# Мы же 'усские люди! Зачем нам обманывать д'уг д'уга?
# Вся сила в правде
# Мальчик,водочки принеси, мы в Москву летим!
# Май кар... кирдык!..
# Да ладно, я сам милиционер!
# -- Вы что, гангстеры!?
-- нет, мы русские!
# А у тебя брата в Москве нету?
# Бендеровец?
# Болеете?

----------


## Akasey

о, вспомнилось как-то из Жмурок 

"Карачун тебе, Церетелли!"

----------


## Irina

Кафылёк, кафылёк, какой кафылёк? Не брал я вашего кафылька... "Место встречи изменить нельзя".

----------


## Akasey

"Горбатый!!!! Я сказал Горбатый!!!"

----------


## BiZ111

А где Аста ла Виста, Бэиби?  ("*Hasta la vista, baby*" _Терминатор 2_)

----------


## BiZ111

- Ты когда-нибудь занимался любовью с мужчиной? 
- Нет, сэр
- А хотел бы? 

Плохие парни 2

----------

